

Navigational breadcrumbs in Rails - joshfraser
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2010/06/19/breadcrumbs-in-rails/

======
sunkencity
Isn't it easier to just build up breadcrumbs from a nested structure that
represents your menu and just walk backwards from the current element?

I've got a simple little rails plug that builds meny, submenu and breadcrumbs
from a yaml file and can handle privileges/visibility.

<http://github.com/sunkencity/joels_menu>

------
richcollins
The real gains in terseness come when you recognize that the entire navigation
for your site can be generated from table relations.

------
cmelbye
Very nice Rails-like solution! I'm looking into breadcrumbs for my app, but
unfortunately I haven't been completely good about nesting my resources.

